# EVH 5150III LBX 15-Watt head on sweetwater



## protest (Apr 2, 2015)

A 2 channel, 25 watt 5150 III coming this year?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Apr 2, 2015)

Very interesting. I want it already.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 2, 2015)

That is very cool, if I didn't have the 50w I would definitely have been interested. I love the selection of small amps that are available now.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds pretty cool, be curious to see what comes out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2015)

The Peavey 20w got them legit shook.


----------



## ridner (Apr 2, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Insinfier (Apr 2, 2015)

Rackmount 1 channel plz.

it be so cuuute.


----------



## atticus1088 (Apr 2, 2015)

Love this idea!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope he meant "Red and Blue" channels instead of Green and Blue, since he said it's 2 gain channels, and the green channel is a clean(ish) channel???

Plus I don't really see the point of a 5150 without the Red channel, since that's basically THE 5150 SOUND.


----------



## protest (Apr 2, 2015)

Zeno said:


> I hope he meant "Red and Blue" channels instead of Green and Blue, since he said it's 2 gain channels, and the green channel is a clean(ish) channel???



Yea I heard that two. I'd go by his description of the channels rather than the colors.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Apr 2, 2015)

TBH if I wanted a two gain-channel 5150 I'd buy a 6505MH. I'll stick with my 50w.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 2, 2015)

I've already got a 50w mini head, but if I were in the market for a lunchbox head I'd pick this one over the 6505mh, especially if it has a 5881/6l6 power section like the Soldano Hot Rod 25  

Stoked to hear more about this


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Apr 2, 2015)

No freaking way! 


So stoked about this.


----------



## PBGas (Apr 2, 2015)

This is really great news! I'll have the big guy Stealth and then I can get the mini for a smaller rig setup. Nice!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2015)

I think its a cool idea and look forward to hearing how they sound, but for me it's going to be hard to top the 50w 5150 III. Might be buying another one myself for the third time, in fact!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2015)

On top of that, apparently there's a more "vintage"-sounding 5150 in the works, based on his old Plexi. 

Eddie Van Halen's immigrant take on American rock, new album and concert tour - Washington Times



> *Q: Speaking of equipment, what new EVH gear are you working on?*
> *A:* People are always screaming and yelling for that classic vintage guitar sound. The 5150 III amps are very high-gain. The main thing that we&#8217;re working on is an amp that is modeled after the old vintage Marshall that I used on the first six records. I wanted more sustain out of them.
> The difference between the 5150 III amp, and this new amp we are working on is the tubes. They use EL34 tubes, which are more like my original vintage Marshall. Still trying to figure what to call it. Might call it the 5150 III-IV because they use the EL34 tubes. I told Howard Kaplan, the amp guy at Fender/EVH, what I wanted, and just last week they all came out and I gave it a test run. It blew my mind. It has the old vintage tone but with more sustain


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Apr 3, 2015)

The 5150 line has needed expanding for a while now. This is all great news. Namm '16 should be one hell of a show!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Apr 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of that, apparently there's a more "vintage"-sounding 5150 in the works, based on his old Plexi.
> 
> Eddie Van Halen's immigrant take on American rock, new album and concert tour - Washington Times



If that doesn't make the brown sound cork sniffers happy nothing will.


----------



## Chris O (Apr 3, 2015)

Like what I hear! No pun intended...

The secondary good news - I bet there will be a pile of EVH amps on the used market.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of that, apparently there's a more "vintage"-sounding 5150 in the works, based on his old Plexi.
> 
> Eddie Van Halen's immigrant take on American rock, new album and concert tour - Washington Times


That's gonna be an awesome amp to do Jose mods to.


----------



## glpg80 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Andromalia (Apr 4, 2015)

Someone send one of those to Cliff, thanks.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 6, 2015)

I will definitely check this out, but the KSR Ares will probably have all of my attention. Then again, I REALLY want a mini Satan, preferably a 60W with a KT88. Why? Because why not. But who knows, I might end up with a bunch of these little guys. I need to stop buying guitars (ha!) and get some proper recording gear, but I want to stick with tube amp rigs since I'm digging the Peavy/EVH/Randall/ENGL/Mesa/Orange/KSR options.

I wonder which tubes? EL84s is my guess, and with 5 preamp tubes? Should be nasty. I like this guy's adjectives. That's what I want.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 6, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I wonder which tubes? EL84s is my guess, and with 5 preamp tubes? Should be nasty. I like this guy's adjectives. That's what I want.



If I had to hazard a guess, I'd go with 5881s like the Archon. Pretty much Mesa Boogie are the only cats that squeeze 25 watts out of a pair of EL-84s and that's mostly because they run the bastards with 0 negative feedback (and a few other circuit tweaks).

I hope it's 5881s at least. I might be interested myself at that point. Run it with an AMT F1 or something similar to get a clean channel and have a rocking little 3 channel rig.


----------



## hvdh (Apr 7, 2015)

Why? There is a Master Volume that actual works on the 5153 mini.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

Something more portable? The 5153 50w is small, but it ain't light.


----------



## hvdh (Apr 7, 2015)

Cmon. Your serious? If the 5153 mini is heavey then.......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

hvdh said:


> Cmon. Your serious? If the 5153 mini is heavey then.......



35 pounds isn't exactly portable. If they are trying to make a super-lightweight amp like the Tiny Terror, then they'd probably aim for 10 - 20 pounds.


----------



## Insinfier (Apr 12, 2015)

hvdh said:


> Cmon. Your serious? If the 5153 mini is heavey then.......



It's much bigger than you'd expect and it does weigh quite a bit.


----------



## protest (Apr 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of that, apparently there's a more "vintage"-sounding 5150 in the works, based on his old Plexi.
> 
> Eddie Van Halen's immigrant take on American rock, new album and concert tour - Washington Times



I'm actually more interested in this amp provided it has a good master volume. Although I can't tell if it's actually going to be like a Modded Marshall or just an EVH 6534+.


----------



## viesczy (Apr 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 35 pounds isn't exactly portable. If they are trying to make a super-lightweight amp like the Tiny Terror, then they'd probably aim for 10 - 20 pounds.



Well, compared top a 60lbs + 100 watt head, 35lbs in the 5150 III 50 is far more portable and not saddled with an EL84 power section like the Terror series. 

Beyond the Mesa Mark 25 and the Carvin V3M, I've really not heard any EL84 amp provide convincing tones at performance volumes. 

Derek


----------



## SHRINEOFTHESERPENT (Apr 13, 2015)

protest said:


> A 2 channel, 25 watt 5150 III coming this year?




Peavey just came out with a mini 6505+.. ITS 1 TO 20W I think.. It also has a reverb on it.. And one or two other features the big head doesn't have..


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone know anything about this? Buddy sent me this:



Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 9, 2015)

Siiiiiiick! I already love my 50 watt head for low volumes, but this would be at the top of my list for a "mini" rig if I were in the market. 

My only skepticism is the el84's, though I've never been a fan of them in any lunchbox head  if it works it works though. Definitely keen to try one upon their release!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 9, 2015)

Says Oct....wonder if it'll ship before the mini 6505....."hey Peavey, **** you!"


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm getting my 6505 mini on Thursday, don't know what everyone is bitching about.


----------



## Promit (Jun 9, 2015)

Seems awfully scarce on knobs


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 9, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> I'm getting my 6505 mini on Thursday, don't know what everyone is bitching about.



Wasn't bitching, was more of a "hey Peavey, we can do it too" than complaining about Peavey's shipping times, man.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 9, 2015)

Does that say 1/4 or 3/4 wattage? If it's 1/4 I may switch my mini for this and take it to the dorm......


----------



## edsped (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting to finally see pics of this, assuming it's actually real. The original rumors were that it was supposed to have just the green and blue channels, I wonder if that's still true with them being named "crunch" and "full burn" or if they've been tweaked. 



Promit said:


> Seems awfully scarce on knobs



Looks like Gain, Bass, Mid, Treble, Volume, Presence all on the front, just Resonance on the back. Seems really risky having ALL the controls shared between two channels. Once again, assuming this is real.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 9, 2015)

Yup, have no clue....that's the only pic I've seen, was wondering if anyone here knew more...


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 9, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Wasn't bitching, was more of a "hey Peavey, we can do it too" than complaining about Peavey's shipping times, man.



Ah, gotcha. No hostility. I've seen more than one person complain about the shipping delay on the Mini.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 10, 2015)

edsped said:


> The original rumors were that it was supposed to have just the green and blue channels



The video I saw posted a while back about this said it was going to be the Blue and Red channels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 10, 2015)

15 lbs is crazy light


----------



## Sheherezadeh (Jun 10, 2015)

I never liked them calling the 50w "mini." It's smaller than the 100w and many other larger heads, yes, but it's still enormous compared to other lunchbox heads, and this will only make that point more clearly. 

I'm going to have to compare this with the other tiny high-gain heads. I have a 5w H&K Tubemeister for a lunchbox head, and it's fantastic for cleans/moderate gain/vintage high-gain, but not modern high-gain unless I run something really high output into it like one of my guitars with Blackouts and/or boost it.


----------



## op1e (Jun 10, 2015)

I have no problem lugging mine in hand and a 4 space in another. Thought it was 28 pounds.


----------



## edsped (Jun 10, 2015)

35 pounds. Considerably lighter and smaller than pretty much any other amp in its class, but still considerably heavier and larger than a lunchbox head.


----------



## aqa (Jun 11, 2015)

5150 iii is a 50w amp, but never a mini, it is heavy


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the feature set, but I still feel that $699 is high considering what the package includes. The shared EQ is always a bummer (still wish the 50w had independent volume and EQ for all 3 channels, but that's just being picky ) and since the 6505 mini is priced $200 less, I'd have to sit down with both to hear if the 5150 is $200 better sounding to justify it. That being said, I have the 50w version of the 5150 III and love it so if it's similar in general tone and just a touch less loud, I could see this being a big winner. I still wish they included the attenuator option on the non-combo versions of the 50w/100w 5150 III too...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> I like the feature set, but I still feel that $699 is high considering what the package includes. The shared EQ is always a bummer (still wish the 50w had independent volume and EQ for all 3 channels, but that's just being picky ) and since the 6505 mini is priced $200 less, I'd have to sit down with both to hear if the 5150 is $200 better sounding to justify it. That being said, I have the 50w version of the 5150 III and love it so if it's similar in general tone and just a touch less loud, I could see this being a big winner. I still wish they included the attenuator option on the non-combo versions of the 50w/100w 5150 III too...



I totally agree...I would rather just buy the 50 watt


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 12, 2015)

15-watt with the ability to cut it down to 1/4 the wattage.

Heavily debating on this. If it has direct-out capabilities for recording just like the new Peavey 6505MH or like my Laney IRT Studio... 

(Stein already posted this three days ago.)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18473772839/


----------



## AussieTerry (Jun 13, 2015)

Thats so pricey for is it an asian amp?


----------



## Thrashman (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm getting one.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jun 13, 2015)

Gonna have to take a look. I am interested.

However, the thing does look devoid of knobs somehow.


----------



## jclogston (Jun 13, 2015)

interested but how will the shared gain and volume for both channels work?


----------



## ESPImperium (Jun 28, 2015)

Clearer photo:






With some specs:

15 Watts
2 Channels (Crunch/Full Burn)
2 JJ EL84S
5 JJ ECC83S
3 Band EQ with Presence and Resonance
FX Loop Send/Return
Power Attenuator
Included Single Button Footswitch

Price likely to be &#8364;599. Take that as a possible £479 or a cautious $699. However those prices could be less by my guess.

Seems theres gonna be a release of a 5150III 1x12 cab as well:






Again, Specs:

Product specifications
EVH 5150III 212ST guitar speaker cabinet
power: 30 W (16 ohms)
colour: Ivory
cabinet type: straight
speakers: 1 x 12 inches
speaker model: 30W Celestion G12H Anniversary Series
impedance: 16 ohms
housing: 7-ply birch plywood, 16 mm (5/8 inches)
dimensions: 304 x 508 x 419 mm (12 x 20 x 16.5 inches)
weight: 36 lbs (16.3 kg)

Forget the cab, ill stick with my Bogner 1x12 as its the best cab out to my ear. HOWEVER... I am interested in the 15W head, and after hearing its 100W brother at a Taylor Swift show, I am really gassing for this head now as if its just a quarter as good as the 100W version ill be happy with the guitar tone i get from it. And it will mean i won't need to worry about the need to carry my preferred Mesa head (once i decide on a Recto 25W or Mark 25W) for certain things as this will be in effect running as a single channel amp for me.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 28, 2015)

You know, I'm not even that mad about the clean channel because when I think about it, I pretty much never use it on my mini. I prefer the sound of a good acoustic and that's what I use when I'm playing anything clean.


----------



## Great Satan (Jun 29, 2015)

You'd be surprised how serviceable a clean sound you can get from a 5150 if you plug straight into the fx return (can always use a clean/fender-voice preamp pedal aswell)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 19, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> Clearer photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...so EVH did settle on 15 watts. Not 25 watts.

The power attenuator cuts the wattage by what? 1/4?

I'd like to see though if this has any direct-out options (and a dummy load?) or recording capabilities like the Laney IRT-Studio and the Peavey 6505MH. Seems just like something that companies are picking up on for us at-home guys. That might get me sold on this thing.

For those complaining about no clean channel, just manipulate the gain on the amp and the volume knob on your guitar. (In his recent gear rundown video, Greg Howe said that is exactly what he does. He doesn't have a clean channel on his signature amp head because clean channels sound too sterile and cold to his ears. But he can still easily get clear "clean" sounds.)



AussieTerry said:


> Thats so pricey for is it an asian amp?


Made in Mexico like the other EVH amps.


----------



## edsped (Jul 19, 2015)

His signature head is definitely capable of having a pure clean channel and a high gain channel. It looks like he actually runs it pretty clean too. 

Having a 2 channel amp with shared gain AND volume controls is just really weird and extremely limiting.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 20, 2015)

TOTALLY BUYING ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 20, 2015)

edsped said:


> Having a 2 channel amp with shared gain AND volume controls is just really weird and extremely limiting.



It seems sorta like it's aimed at the crowd that likes a single channel lunchbox amp, like the Orange Terror series, and just gives you a 2 different voicing and gain options.

Perhaps calling them different voicings instead of channels would have been better?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 20, 2015)

This should be fun, but I'm not interested unless it does have a direct out, or USB out. Why? I have a 5153 50w, and this would be a nice travel amp.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 21, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> This should be fun, but I'm not interested unless it does have a direct out, or USB out. Why? I have a 5153 50w, and this would be a nice travel amp.


BOOM! ^

Like I said in my previous post on this page, some direct-out or recording capabilities with a dummy load would be nice. (Direct-out going into a cab sim for fly rigs seems to be a cool thing to do with little heads nowadays.)

The direct-out and USB features on my Laney IRT-Studio are what is keeping it around for me right now. 

And I see regarding the two channels having shared gain and volume controls. I guess it does rather limit this amp. Very off-putting.


----------



## Great Satan (Jul 23, 2015)

I think the ultimate question is (beyond the direct recording capabilities tha is); what speaker would you pair this with?
Would you still pair it with a V30, even at low volumes, with its famed 'harsh' upper mid spike that only smooths out at higher volumes? Or would you put something more like a 25 watt greenback in there?


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 13, 2015)

Final specs here:
EVH 5150III 15W LBX Head



> A mighty sonic force to be reckoned with, the EVH 5150III 15W LBX is an easy-to-carry "lunchbox" guitar amp head&#8211;but don't let it's diminutive size fool you; its packed to the gills with searing tone! Armed with five ECC83S (12AX7) and two EL84 tubes for incredible high gain sound, it performs like an arena-filling champ. Two flexible channels, the famous EVH Blue "Crunch" and Red "Full Burn," combine with the familiar low/mid/high/presence tone controls and 1/4&#8211; power switch so you can easily dial-in your own roaring Variac-less "brown" sound.
> 
> Dial up a tasty crunch for rhythm work and then when it's time for a face-melting solo, stomp on the included footswitch to call up an intense lead tone with tons of singing sustain. For colossal tone and serious crunch in a compact package, look no further than the EVH 5150III 15W LBX!
> 
> ...


----------



## desmondtencents (Aug 14, 2015)

So, looks like no direct out or USB options. Too bad, comparing this to other options out there right now makes it seem a bit over priced for it's features.
I recently picked up a 50 watter and I think it's a killer amp. I'm still interested in a "lunchbox" but I'd like to see the dummy load and direct out options. For the price I think I'd have to go with the 6505MH or IRT Studio.
I'm sure this thing will sound great and tons of people will love it. Just too bad they couldn't have thrown in some more options at that price point.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Aug 14, 2015)

desmondtencents said:


> So, looks like no direct out or USB options. Too bad, comparing this to other options out there right now makes it seem a bit over priced for it's features.
> I recently picked up a 50 watter and I think it's a killer amp. I'm still interested in a "lunchbox" but I'd like to see the dummy load and direct out options. For the price I think I'd have to go with the 6505MH or IRT Studio.
> I'm sure this thing will sound great and tons of people will love it. Just too bad they couldn't have thrown in some more options at that price point.



But is it really? People still buy Dark Terrors and those are 650, Jim Root terror is 699. This has more features and a better lead channel. And if it sounds as good as the big one I have a feeling they will sell like hotcakes. A lot of people are getting their 6505MH in and realizing it doesn't quite sound as good as expected. IMO those direct recording options are far from the standard at this point in time.


----------



## Great Satan (Aug 14, 2015)

6505 < 5150 iii as a general rule (imo anyway  )

I guess peavey dropped the ball on this new one for not fixing the 6505's drawbacks in the new form factor, all aboard the 5153 mini-mini (is that what people're calling it?) train!!


----------



## desmondtencents (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm sure they'll sell like hotcakes, I just don't think it's for me. That's all I was saying. I agree, compared to the Orange Terror line the "mini-mini" looks pretty good. But, everything Orange is pretty big $$$$
Based on the sounds I've gotten out of my 5150 iii 50w I'm sure this thing will slay and people will love it!


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 16, 2015)

Recording via USB would be nice and all, but even with such technology not being onboard, i will still buy the amp as I want a filthy beast.

And if i was going to make a recording, id use something called a Microphone, something all the recording junkies who use their Fractal or Kempers, even down to their ones and zeroes to record are slowly forgetting they can do. The act of getting the perfect guitar tone from a microphone and a guitar amp & cab combination.

And those who record with it also forget that there is people out there that just want a amp to play thru and to hell with all that recording BS.


----------



## Great Satan (Aug 16, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> Recording via USB would be nice and all, but even with such technology not being onboard, i will still buy the amp as I want a filthy beast.
> 
> And if i was going to make a recording, id use something called a Microphone, something all the recording junkies who use their Fractal or Kempers, even down to their ones and zeroes to record are slowly forgetting they can do. The act of getting the perfect guitar tone from a microphone and a guitar amp & cab combination.
> 
> And those who record with it also forget that there is people out there that just want a amp to play thru and to hell with all that recording BS.



Hell, even with modellers i sometimes like to stick a microphone infront of the monitor to get a 'real-er' sound


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah too bad on the lack of XLR or USB outs. I'll stick with my 50 watt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2015)

> Coming soon. Few weeks...


----------



## ASoC (Sep 25, 2015)

Shared gain and tone controls between the 2 channels and no built in recording features? Pass.

Looks like the V3m is still my next amp


----------



## AussieTerry (Sep 26, 2015)

Any video samples yet?


----------



## Ænima (Oct 3, 2015)

looks interesting, already have the 50w myself like the rest of you, but 700$?? thats a strange price point when you get more out of the 50w version for alittle more money


----------



## edsped (Oct 3, 2015)

They really .... the bed with this amp, IMO.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 3, 2015)

So no clean channel, just "crunch" and "full burn" and both have shared EQ.

Is there anything this amp offers to make it worth buying over the 6505mh for $200 less?


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 3, 2015)

Where is this made? Power tubes?


----------



## Insinfier (Oct 3, 2015)

Mexico. EL84.


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 3, 2015)

It'd have to sound drastically better than the 6505mh for me to want this. They should have done full burn/clean for the channels too


----------



## PBGas (Oct 3, 2015)

I like it! It's missing a few things but from what I heard so far, it sounds great! Just wish it had some type of load switch like the Mark V 25 has. A reverb would have been nice.

Agreed though, the price point is kind of high considering.


----------



## SwanWings (Oct 3, 2015)

Honestly, my dream amp is a 50 watt 5150iii with just two of the red channel. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person that feels this way with the number of people I hear hating on it, but I looooove me some red channel.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 3, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Any video samples yet?







It's up for preorder on American Musical and Sweetwater; Oct 8th it's due in (according to them).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2015)

They both sound pretty damn similar. Besides the EVH being tighter, they can probably be dialed to sound almost exactly alike.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sort of wondering who this amp is being geared to. At 15 watts, it seems a little underpowered for live use and too loud for the bedroom (perhaps there are multiple power settings, like on the new Peaveys?). Also, there's the pricepoint, which is not exactly what you'd call competitive either.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 4, 2015)

Price is a bit expensive, yet, an AMT Stonehead goes for $700 and it's full on solid state (you could argue that it has crunch and clean channels, but let's be honest here, you can't really use the cleans on it) 

Also, no resonance?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 4, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> Price is a bit expensive, yet, an AMT Stonehead goes for $700 and it's full on solid state (you could argue that it has crunch and clean channels, but let's be honest here, you can't really use the cleans on it)
> 
> Also, no resonance?



But for the price of this amp new you could get a 100W used head. 

I'm it will sound amazing though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> But for the price of this amp new you could get a 100W used head.



And then you can get these for cheaper when THEY start going used.


----------



## Insinfier (Oct 4, 2015)

DarkNe0 said:


> Price is a bit expensive, yet, an AMT Stonehead goes for $700 and it's full on solid state (you could argue that it has crunch and clean channels, but let's be honest here, you can't really use the cleans on it)
> 
> Also, no resonance?











I feel like they missed an opportunity with the price... Too much.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Oct 4, 2015)

Power and standby on the back... lunchbox amps are supposed to be conventional.. looks like a design flaw to me


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 4, 2015)

So 15W and 3.75W? Weird. Why not something like 1W/5W/15W?


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 4, 2015)

Because you can't take it that exactly, you'd be surprised what's measured wattage compared against rated wattage of various amps


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 4, 2015)

Not sure if people have seen this video, pretty interesting comparison demo of 5150lbc vs. 6505mh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWrtNIvEWBE


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 4, 2015)

No DI, no clean channel, shared eq, no resonance knob for $700?

Why bother?

I'd just get a 50 watter instead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't get the h8, it seems like 1/3rd less amp for 1/3rd less cash. Paired up with a 112 this would be a killer micro rig, especially if it's identical in sound to the bigger amps.

It's priced in-line with stuff like the Tiny Terror, etc.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 4, 2015)

Resonance on the back panel.

Definitely going to check one out!


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 4, 2015)

Price is the same as the Dark Terror/Jim Root/OR15.. How is that too much? Those have even less options. It's funny how everyone is outraged by prices these days. It should have separate gain and level for the channels, but I could probably live without that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2015)

On top of that, the 6505MH and Orange amps are MiC. This is MiM. You're also dealing with the signature gear markup.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 5, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the h8, it seems like 1/3rd less amp for 1/3rd less cash. Paired up with a 112 this would be a killer micro rig, especially if it's identical in sound to the bigger amps.



Math error, from Sweetwater: 
EVH 5153 100 watt: $1800
50 watt: $1000
15 watt: $700

15 to 50 watts is 1/3 or 2/3 less. So 2/3 less amp, 1/3 less cash.

Personally I like the options on this, but I just couldn't imagine dropping $700 on it. Also the used market on 5153s isn't nearly as favorable for the 50 watts as it is the 100s. I sold my 100 watt for about $1000, I bought my 50 watt used for $800.
I think it's interesting that EVH seems to see their price point on this as relative to Orange rather than Peavey.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Math error, from Sweetwater:
> EVH 5153 100 watt: $1800
> 50 watt: $1000
> 15 watt: $700
> ...



Wasn't talking about wattage, but thanks.  

Just because the, and can't stress this enough, Chinese made 6505MH is crazy cheap, doesn't mean everyone should be fighting to get to the bottom of the pricing latter.

Also funny that folks are talking used prices like these won't be available for ~$400 everywhere in a matter of months.


----------



## Kapee (Oct 5, 2015)

kindsage said:


> So no clean channel, just "crunch" and "full burn" and both have shared EQ.
> 
> Is there anything this amp offers to make it worth buying over the 6505mh for $200 less?



Dude, its a tube amp so just roll down the volume from your guitar


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 5, 2015)

Mexico > China


----------



## AussieTerry (Oct 6, 2015)

MetalDaze said:


> Mexico > China



Theres no ....ing difference


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Theres no ....ing difference



As someone who has toured manufacturing facilities in both countries, you're either willfully ignorant or just plain talking out your backside if you feel there's no difference.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 6, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not sure if people have seen this video, pretty interesting comparison demo of 5150lbc vs. 6505mh
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWrtNIvEWBE



Listening to the comparisons, I much preferred the tone from the Peavey.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 6, 2015)

1. 15 watts is loud. A 150 watt head is 3db louder. Also it has 1/4 power. Which is pshweet.

2. Price point is fair. They know what it's worth and are charging accordingly. It's not made overseas with the cheapest, ....tiest components available just to keep the price down. It could be, but it isn't.

3. Those who own, or have owned, the 50 watt head can tell you that it just isn't portable. It's heavy and bulky. This amp is much smaller and lighter.

4. The crunch channel can be pretty damn low gain if you want it to. Also your guitar has a volume knob. Most of the time I want a rhythm and a lead sound. If you recall, on the 50 watt head you don't get to have the clean and crunch channels at the same time, you have to pick one. Most of the time for me it was blue and green.

5. Recording outputs sound like crap. If you absolutely need to record direct, use the effects send and some IRs. Otherwise your expensive amp will always sound better with a mic in front of a cabinet.

Jesus people. You get a few amps with all these bells and whistles and suddenly it's supposed to be the industry standard? The amp fills a spot in the market. Just because it doesn't make it easier for you to make your crappy direct recordings and isn't made as cheaply as legally possible doesn't make the amp terrible. Need I remind anyone that Marshall sells 1 watt JVMs for $1100?

Having owned the 50 watt I would buy this 7 out of 7 days of the week over it. Why? Because when I record, I use a mic. When I practice, it's in a house full of people. When I play, it's in a jam space with a drummer and a bassist. And I don't want to lug the 50 watt everywhere-it's heavy, the handle is in an awkward place, and those stupid locks on the bottom make it horrible to carry from the bottom. When I want clean sounds an acoustic is always what I go to. It's almost perfect for what I use an amp for.

Finally, if you ever pay full price for an amp that's available at GC or MF you got ripped off. If you pay more than 600 for one of these new you need to watch the sales more.


----------



## edsped (Oct 6, 2015)

Kapee said:


> Dude, its a tube amp so just roll down the volume from your guitar



People always say this like it's a reasonable compromise in all situations when it's not. If you need a true clean sound, you're out of luck. If you need to instantaneously switch to a clean sound, it won't work for that either.

Also, considering the 50w version is a full sized, full featured amp, it is not by any means bulky or heavy and is certainly very portable. 36 lbs. isn't much for a non-lunchbox head.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 6, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As someone who has toured manufacturing facilities in both countries, you're either willfully ignorant or just plain talking out your backside if you feel there's no difference.



So... Chinese better than Mexico? or the other way around?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2015)

kindsage said:


> So... Chinese better than Mexico? or the other way around?



Mexican factories, especially those close to the US border or the larger, more modern cities are incredibly similar to stuff in the US and other first world countries. 

Even the best I've seen in China is scary. The lack of EHS standards is jarring to say the least. 

It wasn't until I visited these places that I started to more heavily consider what I buy. I never cared much till then.


----------



## Semi-pro (Oct 6, 2015)

That amp seems actually pretty tempting! 

I have the 100w version and my bandmate has the 50w one and both of them are just beginning to open up when it's getting too loud already. The 15w would be a nice thing to try out.

Besides, there are pedals like Detox (the one Paul Gilbert uses) and MadProfessor Underdrive, which basically give you a "clean channel" out of your crunch sound.

More tubes, less bells and whistles -> more suitable to live use.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 6, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As someone who has toured manufacturing facilities in both countries, you're either willfully ignorant or just plain talking out your backside if you feel there's no difference.



Country of origin matters little. 

It is the expected level of product & production from that country of origin that matters, it is that level which the actual manufacture aspires. 

Cut rate from anywhere is cut rate, top shelf from anywhere is top shelf. 

Where's your iPhone from? Guadalajara? It is from China, the expectation of product & production (and $ put into that production) is what matters. 

Back to the subject, the amp(s)...

I think that both my 100 Stealth and 50 watter sound *amazing* (despite my whining on the shared controls on the 50), but I'd not score this for its cost. I'd just score the 50, it is a few more $ and EL84s just are lacking to my ears. There is a lack of breadth to their tone when matched against the parent product that just leaves me cold. 

And honestly, there are more versatile amps out there in the price range of the 50. My XXX can be dialed in so that it convincingly sounds like my 5150s, gives 3 channels vs. the 2 usable (in a live situation) in the 50. The 3120 goes for the same price as the 50. 

Brand me a pariah, my Trirec ('til it went belly up due to the expectation of production/product from Behringer) was also more capable in tones than the 50 watt. If my Trirec hadn't gone belly up, I might've sold my 50 (even with its snazzy purple/silver paint job!).

Derek


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2015)

viesczy said:


> Country of origin matters little *to me.*



FTFY

You don't have to care, and I don't care that you don't care. But I care.


----------



## gfactor (Oct 7, 2015)

People complaining as if anyone buys a 5150 for the clean channel anyway


----------



## PBGas (Oct 7, 2015)

Definitely going to take a serious look at this one! May place an order shortly. This will allow me to have some tubey goodness and an actual amp when I need it instead of my Helix. I just hope that it can keep up with a drummer. Probably going to mate it up to a Bogner cube with a Greenback in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2015)

PBGas said:


> Definitely going to take a serious look at this one! May place an order shortly. This will allow me to have some tubey goodness and an actual amp when I need it instead of my Helix. I just hope that it can keep up with a drummer. Probably going to mate it up to a Bogner cube with a Greenback in it.



It should be fine with a drummer, but the cab is really going to make the difference, I'd also recommend an amp stand/kickback stand. Having a single 112 on floor works best when tilted/angled right.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It should be fine with a drummer, but the cab is really going to make the difference, I'd also recommend an amp stand/kickback stand. Having a single 112 on floor works best when tilted/angled right.



Thx Max! Definitely will do that! I haven't use a 112 before so it will be interesting. I'll probably be using it more at home than anything else. I have a Helix Rack and Control on order.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 8, 2015)

The 6505mh sounds better to me in this video. Bright and crispy!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 8, 2015)

It's here.







Everything being shared by both channels turned me off. And the lack of DI or recording capabilities turned me off as well. (I was really hoping this would have DI out options via either XLR or 1/4", with or without a dummy load. Something with options like the Laney IRT-Studio.) Oh well...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes yes we know no recording option, shared controls, EVH f***ed up etc. etc.

How's it sound?


----------



## TedintheShed (Oct 10, 2015)

Kind of a bummer- no headphone out. Every EVH I played through slayed though, and it was because of this amp I didn't order the Peavey to replace my Krank (somehting just seems cheesey about the 6505 MH) . Now I have to go back and consider the ENGL Ironball or the Mesa mark V25.

I was kind of wanting to own all of my guitar gear from Fenders metal division lol

EDIT: Oh, no true clean channel either? Bummer.


----------



## jerome snail (Oct 19, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Yes yes we know no recording option, shared controls, EVH f***ed up etc. etc.
> 
> How's it sound?



^This!
How does it sound?


----------



## feraledge (Oct 27, 2015)

Got to play one today. It's awesome, sounds like the blue and red channel on my 50w which is a good thing. I swear there's even a bit more gain. 
Even in 1/4 power mode this thing is loud. So $200 less than the 50 watt and no clean channel makes it a harder argument, but I certainly wouldn't say it's not a killer head in a tiny package with an incredible punch. 
The real bummer was that they sold their 6505MH yesterday. Would have been great to try side by side.


----------



## SwanWings (Oct 30, 2015)

gfactor said:


> People complaining as if anyone buys a 5150 for the clean channel anyway





THIS. So hard.

The lbx honestly looks like something I'd love. I have the 100 watt, but I rarely use the blue channel, and basically never actually use the green, so I'm lugging nearly 100 pounds of amp around for one sound. Plus, my home practice rig is a 20 watt jet city with a ts9 in front through a 2x12. I'm seriously considering replacing it with this since i always miss my evh when I'm at home and not at the practice space my band uses.


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 30, 2015)

Id be curious to hear one in person. Looks interesting tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2015)

gfactor said:


> People complaining as if anyone buys a 5150 for the clean channel anyway



Well honestly, one of the main liked the 5153 compared to the 5150/6505 is because the clean channel is 10x more usable. I'm pretty sure that's the main draw for a lot of other people, too.


----------

